# Console Wiring



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Guys. Quick question about manual transmission light wiring for console base. I have just purchased a restored console, and it looks like there is a spot under the console door where a light switch could be added. Just not positive this is a 1969 console base. Does anyone know if the 1969 manual transmission console base had a light switch in it activated by the door? Trying to keep the car as correct as possible.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1969 Service Manual does not show it?


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Jim. Thx for replying. And maybe I will answer my own question here....

The 69 service manual shows the light, and the wiring associated with it. In the restoration guide book written by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts, it says there was a service bulletin 68-I-52 dated 3-22-68 reporting that the console compartment lamp had been cancelled and the lamp lead cut off the production wiring harness. So sounds like this could be a 68 or 69 console, and the wiring was likely eliminated?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

parrella said:


> Hi Jim. Thx for replying. And maybe I will answer my own question here....
> 
> The 69 service manual shows the light, and the wiring associated with it. In the restoration guide book written by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts, it says there was a service bulletin 68-I-52 dated 3-22-68 reporting that the console compartment lamp had been cancelled and the lamp lead cut off the production wiring harness. So sounds like this could be a 68 or 69 console, and the wiring was likely eliminated?


The 1968 Service Manual shows the console with light. Being that the Service bulletin came out in March, your console could be a 1968 or it could be possible that the console is a carry over into 1969 and already had the hole for the switch & light and if your car was possibly an early build like August/September. My guess is reading the restoration book, that there were issues with the non-locking of the lid and owners were experiencing the lid lifting up enough to turn on the switch and activate the light - annoying people. Seeing your '69 SM does show it, the manuals do carry over sections/diagrams from one year to the next sometimes. I would think that the console has a molded part number that would further ID the console, but maybe not as the console was used for 1968-1970. I searched Ebay and there is one supposed OEM '69 console showing no light switch, and another that had it and assume a 1968, and yet another 1968 His/Hers that did not have it. So the only way I would suggest to verify is to attend the Pontiac Tri-Power Nationals in Norwalk, Ohio, where you will find a slew of 1969 GTO's in the car show.

Click on this link: Books, Pontiac Reading
Then click on :
Post #13 *1968 Pontiac Service Manual* PDF
Accessories....................................Section 15
Fig. 15-30 Console - Tempest Manual Transmission


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

you are a wealth of information. Thank you for taking the time and extra effort. Since my car was built in November, it is quite possible that it would have the set up. I will look for it as you suggest. Thx Jim!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

as Jim mentioned
on the early 68 69 consoles 70 started the latch, we would pull the spring and cut a ring off em and rebend em to decrease the tension ... it uses the same style set up as the glove box door on the dash in 68 but has a long ground wire
running down to a console to floor bolt ,... do you have the power wire coming from your dash harness ,,,
some dash harnesses for 4 speeds dont even have a plug made in the harness for console wiring like the floor shift automatics did ... for the illumination light of gear selector ...

Scott


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Scott. Thx for the info. That explains the console door. The refurbisher must have put a 70’s style on because it has a latch. As far as the working, I am not sure yet. I keep it in storage for the winter and won’t know until spring. I replaced the original dash harness wiring, so I will check the old original to see if it had the connection. Not sure if the new will have it.
Great info! Thx.


----------

